# Yankee Moving to Milan



## ThomasCrown (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi everybody! 

I am German/American moving to Milan, Italy next month.

I picked Milan because I adore Italy, Italians, the Italian culture and, of course, i love Italian food, fashion and music. Milan in particular because i am still working on my Italian and i thought i might get away with communicating in English for as long as my Italian isn't up to par. 

With all this enthusiasm on my end, I was surprised to learn that Milan and Italy in general got some mixed reviews from two of my Italian friends. Any fellow Americans out there who are willing to offer their take on this?

As of now i have managed to secure an apartment for two or three months to give me some time to explore the city. What would generally be a good area to look for a permanent a place in Milan or close to Milan?I have a big dog and i love to drive although gas prices in Italy will definitely put a damper on that, I am sure.

I know that this a very broad based request for information, so, please be lenient with me. I am just trying to get as much information on Milan and life in Italy and possibly see if there are any more Yanks out there in a similar position.

Many thanks


----------



## Minstrelboy (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Thomas
I am from Milan - I think I really would need to know something more before being of any help. For instance, do you have a job already? If yes, where would the workplace be? If you are looking for a house with a garden for your dog, could be not easy to find in Milan but perhaps you could move well outside and then use the metro to reach the town...


----------

